# Small electric gooseneck



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Planning on asking Santa for a V60 and temperature controlled gooseneck kettle for the occasional pour over, 1-2 times a week.

we don't own a kettle so would like to get something as small as possible that can be pulled quickly and easily out from the cupboard.

are there any 0.5L kettles out there or is something like the 1L Bonavita the way to go? any other options to consider?

Cheers

Pho


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bite the bullet - get a Bonavita - you won't regret it. And yes, I know Brewista make one.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

ok cool thanks


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, I'd go for the Bonavita and it won't take much cupboard space (depending on the space in your cupboards).


----------

